# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the month for February 2010

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Go in the sunlight and see if you have a shadow

Advanced Task - Get married on the Maid of the Mist*
Maid of the Mist

----------


## ninja9578

If you have a problem with the advanced one, blame Snowy, she picked it  :tongue2: 

Have fun!  ::teeth::

----------


## Snowy Egypt

EDIT: Nothing to see here folks. >_>

Good luck with the tasks...

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Oh yuck, I don't like either of the tasks.  I am good, no goin into the sun for me.  I have a thing with space in dreams....NO!  And gettin married...I don't even think I wanna attempt it...I'm only 16.  Sorry, just sayin the truth.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Well don't blame me. Ninja roped me into it! I didn't know I was being asked to choose a task.

Bad Ninja.  ::bslap::

----------


## Maria92

I'd like to try the marriage one...but I'm sprucing up the boat...and clearing it out for just me and m'lady...and taking the thing to Japan...but I'll keep the waterfall.  :wink2:

----------


## AURON

they both sound a little advanced if you ask me, but sure I'll give it a shot next month.

edit: eh....i read "go to the sun and see if you have a shadow" for some reason.

----------


## nina

> Advanced Task - Get married on the Maid of the Mist*



lol...wat? That's a strange one. I'd prefer to go over Niagra Falls in a barrel or some sort of boat/floaty thing than to stand on a boat at the bottom of the falls getting sprayed with water, wearing a rain smock that makes you look like a penguin, and getting married to some random person lol. I'll be going over the falls and laughing at the silly people getting married on the boat.  ::chuckle::

----------


## ninja9578

Well, Nina, you're an advanced lucid dreamer.  You could take the boat up on top of the falls and have it go over during your wedding.  And it's Valentines day, that's why it's a wedding  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Oops, sorry guys, I completely forgot to move this to the right place.  :smiley:

----------


## Man from Modesto

A marriage is no small thing. It implies a bondage. When a man and woman are married, for example, their souls actually become intertwined, "woven" is the word Jesus used to describe this process. 

Sun sounds fun, though. 

Last month: Came late to the task. I only had one opportunity: In the hypnopompic state, after waking briefly in the night, I saw a table with glasses of champagne. 

As I reached for one, I thought, "Well, I am still somewhat awake. It just doesn't count."

----------


## MementoMori

I should have no problem with the advanced one, as i've been married once... i'll just recreate it on the boat (damn it, i didn't wanna go threw it a second time) ... First i have to study the baot as much as possible though.

----------


## Squaddle

No prob, I'll do them both.... at least the Sun part... if worse comes to worse.

----------


## youssarian

Gahh maybe if I was better at lucid dreaming I could DO one of them. Going in the sun? That sounds cool. The imagery I can picture... beautiful. As for getting married on the MotM, that wouldn't be as hard as some may think, because I've been on it (or maybe it was its sister ship).

----------


## LiveInTheDream

Hey, I'll go for both of these. Neither one sounds very hard, since I've been to space multiple times (including the sun, and no I didn't have a shadow...but I didn't do it this month  :Sad: ) and...well, honestly, I've never thought of doing anything quite like the advanced task, but it doesn't sound too difficult  :tongue2:

----------


## LiveInTheDream

Sorry for the double post, but I already got this one!! Basic *and* advanced, in one night (but not in one dream)! :flip:

You can read about both of them here, it's the most complete description, and I don't have time to write them out again right now...

----------


## cygnus

wow i'm totally uninterested in both.
see you next month!

----------


## Drokens

Darn, I was going to try for one this month, but these are both hard.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

I almost went for the basic task last night.  I had a DILD.  I looked at the sun and thought about the basic task.  I started thinking if i should fly to the sun and give a try, but then a german shepherd started chasing me.  It made me forget to try, so i just flew to my house instead so i would be safe from the dog.  I should have just went on to the sun; i doubt the dog would have followed me. :tongue2:

----------


## Hidden

> Darn, I was going to try for one this month, but these are both hard.



Ditto, but I think I'll try anyway.

----------


## Squaddle

You can do both of these easy.... as long as you manage to LD>

----------


## Hidden

Well, you also have to stay in the dream long enough to do it...

----------


## Squaddle

> Well, you also have to stay in the dream long enough to do it...



Is it really that hard? I'd be lying if me trying to LD wasn't hard.... but I just didn't give it my best effort, yet, and I'm improving every day.

----------


## LiveInTheDream

> Well, you also have to stay in the dream long enough to do it...



Rub your hands, spin around, and go for it  :smiley: 

Usually works for me.

----------


## Squaddle

> Well, you also have to stay in the dream long enough to do it...







> Rub your hands, spin around, and go for it 
> 
> Usually works for me.



Yup..... Excitement E=MC2....... so if Einstein's theory is right... the excitement I have right now is the building blocks of my LD>..... let get it on!!!!

----------


## LiveInTheDream

> Yup..... Excitement E=MC2....... so if Einstein's theory is right... the excitement I have right now is the building blocks of my LD>..... let get it on!!!!



Well I mean spin around and rub your hands in the dream  :Cheeky:  lol didn't clarify that...

Oh and btw do I get something extra for succeeding at both tasks on the first night I tried?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Squaddle

No lol..................

----------


## LiveInTheDream

> No lol..................



lol just checking  :Shades wink:

----------


## Squaddle

You should reality check instead.

----------


## Hidden

> Is it really that hard? I'd be lying if me trying to LD wasn't hard.... but I just didn't give it my best effort, yet, and I'm improving every day.



-points at sig-  It's hard for me.  On average I get 5-6 lucids a month, but I wake up right away.  It's not even from excitement; I think it's because I expect the dream to end because it's happened so many times.  I'm working on it though.

----------


## I_C_U

I might actually try this one. Well, the Sun part, that is.

----------


## Naiya

Sorry guys, I'll have to pass on this month's tasks.  :tongue2: 

I have no desire to go into the sun OR get married in my dreams haha.

----------


## Squaddle

> Sorry guys, I'll have to pass on this month's tasks. 
> 
> I have no desire to go into the sun OR get married in my dreams haha.



Lol, so you look at it as a waste of time,

----------


## oniman7

The sun one actually sounds somewhat easy, just need some creativity, which I shall take from childhood cartoons!
I remember there was a show a show I watched, called Courage the Cowardly Dog, and in this episode, the dog had to fly to the sun and replace the lightbulb before it burnt out and we all died horrible deaths. He lands on the sun (barely warm by now) and finds a door that leads inside, which is a big room made of red walls and floor with a single lightbulb hanging from it. I imagine this counts as "inside" the sun. Then I'll just find my shadow. 

A marriage would require too much time and concentration for me.

----------


## Maria92

I think the marriage one would be fun. ^_^ There are a few women out there I wouldn't mind going on a honeymoon with.  ::wink::

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> The sun one actually sounds somewhat easy, just need some creativity, which I shall take from childhood cartoons!
> I remember there was a show a show I watched, called Courage the Cowardly Dog, and in this episode, the dog had to fly to the sun and replace the lightbulb before it burnt out and we all died horrible deaths. He lands on the sun (barely warm by now) and finds a door that leads inside, which is a big room made of red walls and floor with a single lightbulb hanging from it. I imagine this counts as "inside" the sun. Then I'll just find my shadow.



I used to watch that show all the time.  I remember the sun episode.  Now that i've thought about that show, the sun's probably going to look just like the cartoon.  ::lol::  If i make it up there.

----------


## Squaddle

> I used to watch that show all the time.  I remember the sun episode.  Now that i've thought about that show, the sun's probably going to look just like the cartoon.  If i make it up there.



I havent gotten a single ld down yet

----------


## Naiya

> Lol, so you look at it as a waste of time,



Well...in this case....yeah lol.  :Cheeky:

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> I havent gotten a single ld down yet



Don't worry man.  Just keep trying, you'll get one eventually.  And when you do get one, you'll be hooked for life.  Look for the technique that best fits your personality and strengths.  MILD is good for those with memory skills (if you're memory is not great, it can be built up).  DILD is kind of sporadic, but i think it links to memory too.  WILD is for those that are better with visualization or concentration.  Those are some of the major techniques, but there are many more.  And there are different varieties of MILD, DILD and WILD.  Just don't give up.  Find a technique that fits you, and keep working at it.  If the technique doesn't work, either keep trying for a little longer or move on to another technique that fits you.  Also, remember to not put all of your faith in the technique.  The technique is merely a tool.  If you get caught up in trying to do a technique exactly as a tutorial says, then your believing in the technique more than yourself.  Whoever wrote a tutorial, wrote what works for them.  What they do may work for you or it may not.  Just stick to the basic framework of a technique and make it work for you.  If something doesn't work, just tweak it a little.  Just keep at it.  :wink2:

----------


## Squaddle

Thanks grim... I'm good at everything actually... I day dream all the time... not in the literal sense... just imagine... but what I mostly do is just sound and sight... Ill. add in more senses.... I already began doing that a while ago... though it's a struggle it's improving......

I'm good with everything except complex stuff..... Reading through Naiya's thread was totally mind bogging but it was very helpful... ill tweak here and there.. but the importance is I got the main I idea... before reading it... I didn't really know what believing in affirmation was.... I did..... but didn't get it as far as belief. Just felt it WILL happend.... not I BELIEVE it WILL HAPPEN. caps lol.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

No problem Squaddle.  I've read through Naiya's thread too, and i agree, it was a lot to digest at one time, but i think it helped me a lot too.  Oh yeah, and thanks for the thanks.  ::lol::

----------


## KingYoshi

I completed the advanced task, here is my entry:



February 3, 2010
*Lucid Dream 147: The Wife*
*DEILD*

Category - _Task/WTF_


....I laid still for a few moments and then felt my body re-entering sleep. I opened my eyes and noticed I was on a boat. JT was cheering and my boss was nowhere to be seen. I sat up and said, "We made it?" JT said, "Yup, we are on the Maid of the Mist. I threw your boss overboard, hope that was ok." I laughed and said, "I don't give a f***!" He laughed and then we walked out to the side of the boat. It was driving around on its own and I could feel the cool mist flying up and hitting me in the face. We were approaching the waterfall and JT said, "So who are you going to marry?" I said, "Hmm...I dunno, lets just go see who else is on the boat." We walked around and saw several other people on the boat. I grabbed one of the females and JT said, "Who is that?" I said, "I dunno...what is your name?" She looked at me and said, "Candy Cane." JT laughed and said, "Are you really gonna marry someone named...Candy Cane? What if she shows up in a dream later complaining about you not spending time with her?" I said, "Yeah, or bitch'n about the dishes..." He then told me my dream wife should be someone I wouldn't mind showing up. It only took me a few seconds then I went looking for Kate Beckinsale. 

I eventually found her. She was wearing an awesome blue wedding dress (it had sort of an underwater Atlantis style to it...hard to explain). I then noticed I had on a matching tuxedo and we walked out to the bow of the ship. JT was wearing pope attire and he started reading from the bible. He then told me to kiss my bride and after a long kiss, we were married. In celebration everyone lifted us on their shoulders and tossed us into the water. Once I hit the water I noticed my tuxedo had changed a bit, and had fins along the arms and back. I saw Kate's dress had shifted to create a mermaid-like fin. We swam at high speed around in the water for a while. We kissed once more underwater and she told me that she would see me later. She swam off for the bottom of the lake. I jumped back up on the boat and began to take shots with JT. 

I got wasted after only a couple shots and noticed the boat was empty except for me and him now. It slowly turned into a canoe and we were having trouble keeping it from tipping over due to our drunkeness. Suddenly I heard a loud roaring wind at our backs. I turned around and saw tsunami-like waves coming toward us. I dove into the water and began swimming with the wave. I saw ahead that there was a large palace, many fancy buildings, and large towers up ahead. The wave was going to slam me right into it. Just before slamming into the palace, I leapt out of the water and began climbing up the palace walls. 

It reminded me of the game Assassin's Creed. I climbed the palace, then began climbing the tower. The water level was rising with me and waves kept slamming hard into the structures. I looked down and noticed there was a whole crowd of people being slammed into the walls. Some were climbing and others were just swimming around and drinking beer/liquor. I wanted to climb to the highest point and then jump off like you do in Assassin's Creed. I got to the top of the tower and then dove off in the same fashion as Altair diving into the haystacks. I landed in the water where there was a party going on. 

I climbed up out of the water on the side of a cliff and there was a t.v. there. I saw several hot chicks on the t.v. and one of them caught my eye. She was gorgeous. I put my hand into the t.v. and beckoned for her to come toward me. She grabbed my hand and I pulled her through the television. She unzipped my pants and began blowing me. After a bit, I closed my eyes for a moment and when I re-opened them, there was a small dog blowing me instead of the girl. I pulled the dog off of me and thought, "WTF?" I awoke shortly after this.

----------


## Hidden

Ooooh, pretty picture!  ::D:

----------


## Squaddle

> I completed the advanced task, here is my entry:
> 
> 
> 
> February 3, 2010
> *Lucid Dream 147: The Wife*
> *DEILD*
> 
> Category - _Task/WTF_
> ...




Did you marry a guy?

----------


## Snowy Egypt

I don't think Kate Beckinsale is a guy.  :wink2: 

Awesome dream Yoshi. The whole wedding seemed like it was wonderful. You have me interested in this task now. And that dog showing up was hilarious. XD Definitely a WTF moment. Question; this JT character seems like a DG of sorts. Is he?

----------


## Squaddle

> I don't think Kate Beckinsale is a guy. 
> 
> Awesome dream Yoshi. The whole wedding seemed like it was wonderful. You have me interested in this task now. And that dog showing up was hilarious. XD Definitely a WTF moment. Question; this JT character seems like a DG of sorts. Is he?



I didn't quite read through lol.... but quite hilarious from my point of view ::banana:: 
Congratz

----------


## Baron Samedi

the marriage one

I see Selene on the Moon outside the Biodome. I tell her, "Let's get married."

"That's stupid. We already are, silly."

I tell her it's for a dreamviews task. She sighs and says no. I tell her I am going to marry a DC. She says, "Go ahead and marry yourself, then, dumbass."

I am on a little boat. I summon a DC woman. She turns into a woman made of straw, like a scarecrow. Q appears. He looks at the straw woman and laughs. He says, "Ominus Dominus. You are married. Lawl." He snaps his fingers and disappears.

I ask the straw woman if I am supposed to kiss her. A gust of wind blows her apart. I ask no one in particular if this counts.

Q reappears and says, "No. You are already married." He laughs, and disappears.

I ask myself why I did this. A clone of me steps out of me, and says, "You can't help it," and laughs at me. I slap his face, and tell him to stop laughing at me. "You just slapped yourself, dumbass!" He falls over and laughs harder. 

I teleport back to the Moon.

----------


## Baron Samedi

The Sun One

I am in outer space. I fly straight into the Sun. I scream. I feel like all my atoms are exploding, and I can see out of every single one. A shadow version of me comes out of me. He looks like a shadow of a person on fire. His eyes glow white. He laughs at me. I absorb him into me. I teleport back to the Moon. I ask myself why I keep doing these stupid task thingies. The Shadow Man pops out of me again, and tells me I am a slave to my ego. I say, "Get over here!" like Scorpion, and I try to absorb him into me, but he runs away.

I shoot my astral tentacles at him. He gets free and we battle. Then, we have daggers and we turn into Peter Pan and his shadow. WE turn into a white rabbit and his shadow. 

We go to my Inner World, and go down a mudslide made of chocolate. We pal around and laugh. Then we smoke a fat joint.

----------


## ninja9578

Okay, just a clarification.  The term "go in the sun" means simply walk into sunlight, not literally fly to the sun.

----------


## Squaddle

It's too late now isn't it Ninja?

@Nomad.... your DCs get in the way.

----------


## Hidden

> Okay, just a clarification.  The term "go in the sun" means simply walk into sunlight, not literally fly to the sun.



o.o Seriously?  Lol, I thought it seemed kinda hard for a basic task. xD

In that case, I might stand a chance.

----------


## oniman7

Yeah, big difference there.

----------


## KingYoshi

> I don't think Kate Beckinsale is a guy. 
> 
> Awesome dream Yoshi. The whole wedding seemed like it was wonderful. You have me interested in this task now. And that dog showing up was hilarious. XD Definitely a WTF moment. Question; this JT character seems like a DG of sorts. Is he?



I never really thought about it before because he is one of my real good friends in waking life, but as a DC he always seems to be helping me with dream stuff.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Wow the basic task is easy then.  I'll go lucid and walk out in the sun and look for a shadow, _then_ i'm going to fly to the sun.  Even though flying to the sun is not the basic task, it sounds to awesome not to try.

----------


## LiveInTheDream

> Okay, just a clarification.  The term "go in the sun" means simply walk into sunlight, not literally fly to the sun.



 ::shock::  Are you serious? I thought it meant literally fly into the sun because of the thing about seeing if you had a shadow. Because in the sun, light would be hitting you from all directions, so how could you have a shadow? And yet...somehow I did when I flew into it  :Cheeky: 

Oh well...I still completed the advanced task properly; no doubt about that.

----------


## Hidden

Does literally flying into the sun still count as completing the basic task?  You are still in the sunlight, and you're seeing if you have a shadow...

----------


## Maria92

...that's what the basic task is? Are you fecking serious? I was going to take up the hard task just because it sounded easier than the basic!  ::lol::  Oh, well, I still want to marry some cutie...

----------


## J.D.

> Okay, just a clarification.  The term "go in the sun" means simply walk into sunlight, not literally fly to the sun.



No way! I did this on January 29th not realising it would be February's task!  ::lol::  Does that count? Entry is here.

----------


## LucidApprentice

I almost got to the basic task last night, but couldn't find any sunlight (My lucids are all dark and realistic for some reason). Any tips on making the sun come out? I'm quite new to dream control.

----------


## JamesLD

> Any tips on making the sun come out? I'm quite new to dream control.



next time your lucid and its dark, just expect that the sun is about to rise. really believe that it is about to happen. expecting things to happen is a great form of control in dreams and works almost every time

----------


## Squaddle

I don't know why we shouldn't fly into the sun

----------


## KingYoshi

> next time your lucid and its dark, just expect that the sun is about to rise. really believe that it is about to happen. expecting things to happen is a great form of control in dreams and works almost every time



Yes, good advice. I would even goes as far as looking into the horizon and imagining the sun coming up. Picture it in your mind slowly rising above the horizon. Expectations and the imagination could be your two most powerful tools in a lucid dream.

----------


## Squaddle

> Yes, good advice. I would even goes as far as looking into the horizon and imagining the sun coming up. Picture it in your mind slowly rising above the horizon. Expectations and the imagination could be your two most powerful tools in a lucid dream.



Noted...

----------


## angelofhex

Woohoo, I completed the basic, now time to work on the advanced. Here is the snippet from my DJ which can be found here The tales of a wandering soul

I am immediately sure that I am dreaming and go fully lucid. I jump down and rip the head off the mountain lion as I watch my other self die. I run to the edge of the platform and jump. I plummet to the world below, I had no intent of flying. As I approach I right myself and land creating a slow motion crater in the middle of a field. I look around and find myself in a well maintained field.

I remember the challenge of the month rather unexpectedly. So I twist my head all the way around while my body stays pointed forward, don't know why but thought it would be cool to try. And look at the ground behind me to see if I have a shadow. 

The sun is beginning to set but there is still enough light for me to see that I do have what is similar to a shadow in my dream except it is not a constant form, it shifted from what I would expect to see as my shadow, to what appeared to be the shadow of a demon with wings and horns, then to a knight in armor, then to an attractive female shape and finally back to myself. I tell my shadow to stop changing and pick what shape it wanted to be. The shadow turned into a question mark shape for a moment then stayed as the shape of the knight. I accept this and turn my head back around.

hope you enjoy and that fits to the rules.

----------


## ArmoredSandwich

> Introduction:
> This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.
> 
> *Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*
> 
> Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
> Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.
> 
> *Tasks for this month:*
> ...



_...I went downstairs and found myself in the living room of my parents house. My dad made breakfast with really weird, thick orange juice. Realizing that I shouldn't be here at all I reality checked and had too many fingers. LUCID

Immediately I left the room and stepped outside through the glass sliding door entering an enormous heath! I recognized this heath from my holidays to France and wanted to recreate holiday conditions (it's also snowing in waking life, for a couple of freakin' months now :S ). I flew away, summoned a gigantic pool in the neighbors garden and transformed my weird clothes in a swimming pants, all in mid air at 30 meters height. 

With great velocity I flew in the water (amazing). I could see my shadow/reflection increasing as I got closer...
_
The water felt refreshingly cold, nice!

----------


## KingYoshi

I completed the Basic Task as well. Here is my entry....



February 8, 2010
*Lucid Dream 149: A Basket Full of Wonders*
around 9:00pm
*DILD*

Category - _WTF/Task_


I'm driving my car on my way to work and it begins to rain. I turn on my windshield wipers, but they aren't helping any. Soon my windshield is covered in a thick film of water and I can't see a thing. I decide to pull over and try and fix my windshield wipers. I attempt to slow down, but my brakes aren't working properly either. I start freaking out thinking I'm about to wreck. I think to myself, "Damnit Ninja! It figures reading about your bad brakes (in your dream) would cause me to wreck another "dream" car! BAM....Lucidity! 

The moment I became lucid, I slammed into a guard rail and was thrown through my windshield. Before my body hit the ground I took flight. I flew over a couple of mountains and noticed a river running down in a valley. I flew down and landed beside the river. I walked to the edge of the water and I figured I might as well break out a sacrilegious activity. I decided to try and walk on water. I concentrated and placed one foot onto the water. It felt pretty solid, so I leaned forward and stepped with the other foot. I was now standing on the top of the water. I got pretty excited about this and took one more step. I remained on top of the water and had successfully walked on water. I then tested my luck and took a tiny bunny-hop. I still stayed on top of the water. Standing on water felt kind of weird. It felt like I was standing on jello. I then sprang into the air about ten feet and attempted to land back on the water. It didn't work and I was sucked down stream. 

I floated fairly quickly down the river and could feel the warm sun hitting my face. I thought to myself, "This reminds me of a lazy river at the beach." A few seconds after the thought, I noticed big yellow inner tubes floating around me. Before I could even finish the thought, water was splashed in my face by some little kid being everything but lazy in my lazy river (hate when that happens, lol). I was now laying in a inner tube myself and there was a medium sized wicker basket on the front of it. I looked in the basket and saw a gun. I thought, "WTF?" I then was splashed once again in the face by the little kid kicking his feet in his inner tube. I said, "I don't have to put up with this shit." I then grabbed the pistol and put a bullet in the back of the kids head. He fell off the tube and sunk under water. 

I saw some blood in the water as I floated by his vacant tube. Another person beside me looked panicked and said, "Did you just shoot him! Why? Why did you just shoot him?" I answered, "The little bastard was splashing water in my face!" The guy chuckled and said, "Oh ok. You freaked me out there for a minute, I thought you didn't have a good reason. That is why they give everyone a gun in the basket after all. We gotta keep those bastards out of here!" I laughed and laid back in my tube allowing the sun to warm my face. I thought to myself, "This would be good time for a blunt." I imagined a blunt and then glanced into my basket once again. There was a whole basket full of blunts. Must have been a hundred of them. I pulled four of them out and stuck them all in my mouth. I then lit all four of them and got blazed out of my mind. 

I just lazed in my river for several minutes smoking when I noticed my shadow in the water next to me. I glanced up into the sky and saw the sun beaming down on me. I looked back at my shadow and saw that it was correctly imitating my actions, but it was lagging a bit behind. My shadow became darker and darker as I watched it, until I noticed it had become an actually shadow-person floating in the water. I watched my shadow climb into its own unner tube and float up beside me. I instinctively passed one of my blunts to it. Me and my shadow floated down the river in peaceful silence smoking blunts together for a good while. I just kept getting new ones out of my basket when we had finished the previous ones. We must have smoked 20 blunts before I finally woke, lol.

_PS: No offence to anyone. I respect others religious beliefs. I'm just telling it how it happened_

----------


## XeL

Oh god Yoshi, that dream _really_ cracked me up. Haha, amazing dream man.

----------


## Squaddle

Does it matter what time you go to sleep? I usually go at 10- 11, by the time im in bed and waiting to sleep it usually 11 when I tried to go to bed at 8 once... i cant go to sleep maybe i was chanting too much but i was awake till 10-11 pm.

So we can sleep whenever we want?

----------


## Hidden

> Oh god Yoshi, that dream _really_ cracked me up. Haha, amazing dream man.



I agree with this completely. ::D: 

@Squaddle: Of course you can sleep when ever you want...  The task just needs to be done in a lucid dream, so go to sleep at whatever time works best for you...

----------


## Squaddle

That's not my point lol.
Just wondering how the REM cycle would be diff if we sleep at diff time, would it be the same but adjusts to at what time we sleep?
Cuz when I try to sleep at 8 i couldnt till 10-11 which i usually do, a habit of the body? not accustomed?

----------


## Maria92

I'm pretty sure that it's a good idea to establish a fairly regular sleep cycle, so your body doesn't have to keep adjusting itself. Settle into a nice habit...then, when you go to WILD, you'll have a better idea of when your REM periods are. I think...

----------


## KingYoshi

> Oh god Yoshi, that dream _really_ cracked me up. Haha, amazing dream man.







> I agree with this completely.



Glad you enjoyed it guys (and girls  :tongue2: )!

@Squaddle, like Mario said, it is a good idea to keep a consistent sleep schedule (especially for beginners). For me, my sleep schedule is consistently inconsistent, and it works for me. I'm pretty experienced when it comes to lucid dreaming though (may be the reason I can sleep odd hours and still have success), and I wouldn't suggest an inconsistent schedule to beginners.

----------


## Hidden

Oooh, okay. ;P

But yeah, what Mario and Yoshi said...

----------


## Squaddle

Though is there a good time to go to sleep to get the most out of it?

----------


## Hidden

I believe what time you go to sleep is just personal preference.  You could experiment with different times if you wanted, but I don't think it matters a whole lot as long as you're consistent (at least at first).

That is what you were asking, right?

----------


## Squaddle

I think, lol

----------


## GHOST S34

I DID IT
take the time to read it through, best dream ever:
NOTE: Q's are the to keep indents

1st 	lucid in red 	comments in blue

Q       Im batman, and I am currently the narrator of an ancient story. The story goes of a blue man trapped in an iron casket floating on the sea. I try to save him but he sinks down. I narrate that the Cyclops who wasnt a Cyclops, but just a tall man; were reading homer at school would one day become the fall of the Joker

Q      Now Im the Cyclops at 13 feet tall, but not blue. There is a campfire in the desert with other Cyclops and humans. A girl from my grade, Fiona, lures me under a ledge and then begins rubbing my feet. As a Cyclops I am picked on and excluded. As she did this I knew she was just getting me under the ledge for people to toss rocks on me. I knew it would happen. But I let it continue.

Q      I got aroused for some reason, and I dont know why. She was just rubbing my feet. When the people through rocks down I summer salted over her (she is still a human) to save her. I didnt get hit. But I ran away. And she was touched and thankful.

Q      Now, still the narrator, I view the Joker and a mysterious young 30 year old man hire a hit on batman a.k.a the real, fifteen year old body me.
Q      I view Mrs. Batman go into the glass bat chamber in my parents room, and see an ancient Joker symbol. She screams. 

Q      Now Im me, as batman in disguise, but still me. The joker comes in and starts to monologue. He is the definite antagonist. He lies down in the bed with me (like not lay with me, but lay NEXT to me perverts.)

Q       As we talk, he seems to be an okay guy, but then he gets up and continues his normal joker act. He had a hole in his right shoulder. And as a joke he pushed a button and fake blood shot EVERYWHERE. I pull a handgun and shoot another hole a few inches to the left of his fake one. Ouch, that ones real! then he intends to kidnap me but leaves the room to go downstairs.

Q       I (now my body) grab a tactical shotgun and go to the stairwell to see what theyre doing downstairs (he had an accomplice). I see their feet through the stairs and a doorway. I wait aiming for a while. The green light next to the magazine goes off and the mag pops out. The interior looks like a normal pump shotgun though. I get it to work and then try to take a shot and end up missing, hitting a iron basket full of his personal tennis-ball green skeet pigeons downstairs in the kitchen.  Ironic  

Q He runs away. I pump the shotgun and go out the front door, turn around and try to cut through the two acres of my and my neighbors woods to intercept the Jokers car. This is a scene my mind has played many times before, but not specifically with a joker or skeet  I run through the wrong neighbors yard. Then noticed they cleared a new section of their forest.

Q       There, I see my shadow and say Im lucid while Im running. I look to see that my shadow is holding a shotgun as Im running to catch up to the Joker. Remembering the Task of the Month, I decided to close my eyes and reopen them, just incase you cant see the shadow before you are lucid. 

Q      I close and reopen my eyes and the shadow is still there but the sun feels a lot warmer. I blink again and the sun is burning hot. So I close my eyes and try to cool the temperature down. I blink twice, the same amount to get too hot, to get to normal. 

Q      I cut to a neighborhood not connected to my own, but I recognized it. My mother and sister were there. I was frustrated. She told me to just teleport there. I replied: I dont know how to do that yet! she told me to go ask Christina. I decided against it.

q    The joker comes rushing by in his car, being driven by his accomplice. He plows into my sister who was playing in the road a few feet away. She flies by, the car continues and she starts screaming. The Joker got away. It was a horrific scene. And I hated that I didnt get the Joker. 

 q     I held out my fingers in snapping position, then snapped as I yelled Reset! my vision cut to only a clock, a digital clock that counted down fifteen seconds super fast. Then I was back in the neighborhood. I aimed the shotgun down the road and the Joker came flying by. He missed my sister but my shotgun spray missed him. He got away again!

  q    I walked over near the edge of the road, readying myself. I snapped my fingers and yelled Reset! I didnt see the countdown. But I did see the joker come back up. I aimed dead on and hit the driver. The class didnt shatter, but had many pellet holes all over the front glass.

Q     The joker was unfortunately in the passenger seat, pulled out a pistol. I watched him pull back the hammer. I turned to run and he shot me in the back. I felt the stopping power and the bullet burn. Then, lying in the ditch, I snapped my fingers and yelled Reset! with a ton of meaning. 

Q      My mom and sister are by a mailbox with owls. I walk over to them. The owls land on my and get poop all over my green sweater. My sister leaves and my dad drives her off. He was mad at me for taking his shotgun it was totally mine!!  I take my shirt off. My mom asks me What are you going to do now?

Q     I looked up, and said I want to fly

and the dream ended.

----------


## ninja9578

Nicel done sir.

----------


## GHOST S34

it was my third lucid since the sight, and first task of the month, did I follow the form correctly?
thanks,
ghost

----------


## Raven Knight

I looked off of the front porch over the railing. The sun was shining brightly. I could see it reflecting off of our tiny pond. I could see our fish swimming around in the tiny pond. Goldfish. They were overgrown goldfish, the pond wasn't large enough for koi. I would fly. Flying always makes me feel good. I climbed up on the railing and took to the sky. I remembered something about a dream task to look and see if I had a shadow when in sunlight? Of course I would have a shadow how could I not? My thought was confirmed when *I looked down at the desert below and saw my own shadow following me on the ground below.* Wow that was sure easy I remembered I had originally thought the goal was to fly into the sun itself. I remembered I had wanted to do that. I flew higher and higher. The height I was at was dizzying. It was exhilarating. I loved it. The wind in my face Would I be able to escape the Earth's gravity? Sure. This is a dream. I can do whatever I want. I continued flying higher and higher until everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

*The Funny Dancing Shadow*

Method: DILD
Black = non-lucid
Red = lucid

The first part of the dream that i remember is being in a lady's house, in which i have never been before.  There was a big get together where everyone comes together to have a large meal.  There were several tables everywhere and a lot people were there, most of them were people from my old high school.  Jill (a girl i used to like in high school and still kind of do even though i haven't seen her in over 3 years) was there.  She started singing and the man next to her (whom i assume was her dad) started making guitar noises with his mouth.  What was funny was that he actually sounded like a real electric guitar.  She sang really good.  I told her that she sang really awesome, and she said, "I know, it was awesome wasn't it."  Then a radio came on.  It was a girl singing, except she sang horribly.  I said, "Now that is not awesome." and Jill said, "Yeah."  The guy next to me said, "Man, don't be diss'n."  After that, i noticed an woman there who gave off an evil vibe.  I ignored the woman for now and decided to play my guitar.  My friend Matt was there and he told me to try playing it left-handed.  I tried, but it couldn't do it.  I then started playing a small riff that i made up before going to bed that night.  

Then my attention changed to a large tank on the side of the room, there was a big fat boy in there.  He had locked himself in there and never came out.  Eventually, the evil woman convinced him to leave.  I went inside the tank and found another doorway inside.  I followed the doorway and came to some really steep steps.  After going up the steps, i noticed a doorway for midgets.  I crawled through it and came out into a maze of halls and stairways.  The further i went, the smaller the rooms got, until all i could do was crawl.  I was completely lost and getting very claustrophobic.  I told myself that i would never get out and would die there.  Then i thought, no i won't it's just a dream so i'll get out of here eventually.  Sadly, those were only idle words, because i did not become lucid from that.  Then there was a scene change.

I was now in my backyard, where i noticed the evil lady.  She now was wearing a white kimono and was a zombie.  She was really pale and mean looking.  She had some kind of cake that was poisoned.  She fed some to my miniature dachtsund and it died.  She was going to try and feed some to my beagle to, but i ran over to her and snatched the cake from her before she could feed it to my beagle.  I ran from her for a little ways and then stopped.  While i watched her begin to chase after me, i thought that she was too odd and the likelihood of me being chased by a zombie is very small.  I must be dreaming.

Now that i'm lucid.  I have no fear of her at all.  She started to throw stuff at me.  I don't remember everything she threw, but she did throw a gourd at me that had been made into a birdhouse.  I caught it and decided to feel the texture of it to stabilize the dream.  After that i rubbed my hands together to stabilize a little bit further.  Now i remembered to try the basic TOTM.  The sun was out, so i looked for my shadow.  I saw it, but it was kind of dim.  The more i stared at it, the darker it became, until it was easily visible.  Somebody else that did the basic task said that their shadow's movements were delayed.  I moved and my shadow was delayed also.  It also had elongated arms and a strange arch in its lower back.  I started to dance around to see how it would react.  It followed me perfectly, except for the delay.  I was going to try flying to the sun, but i wanted to keep dancing for a while.  The shadow was so funny looking, that i started laughing hysterically.  The zombie woman tried to take this as a chance to attack me.  She ran towards me, but i kept dancing until she was right in front of me.  Then i gave her a flying knee drive right to the face.  Sadly, i didn't get to see her reaction, because as soon as my knee connected with her face; i woke up.

Yay! My first TOTM.

----------


## Clyde Machine

I'm gonna jump on this, however late into it I may be. Gonna shoot for just the basic task for now, though I love the idea of going through a marriage on the Maid of the Mist....  :smiley:  Inner romantic speaking, there.

----------


## Hukif

Whole dream, only the start is important though, red = TOTM part





> Back to sleep.
> 
> FA, go out of bed and RC, teleport to school, saw the classmates again and was about to teleport away, then I stopped and looked at the sky, it was a sunny day, such a nice day, remembered the TOTM from DV, I looked down and saw I had a normal shadow Expected... I said, and then the classmates got to where I was, was about to teleport when it stroke me, I was going to try and DS with Delphinus! So I turned and smiled at the DC classmates, Help me, ok? they agreed, and asked what I wanted them to do, Oh, just come here I lead them to a garden Now, lets all sit we all got down, and they looked funny at me What are we doing anyway? they asked Oh, you will see one of them chuckled and nodded, that was what made me remember in a stronger way, the story, anyway, I started the ritual, tried to teleport Delphinus, even yelled his name out, but there was nothing, looked left and right to look for him, nothing, they said I was being silly, laughed and got up, No wait I said Didnt really want to do this, but ah well made a magic circle around them, it was three of them, used them to summon Delphinus, so they all died, at least they got all surprised and saw something cool right before?
> 
> They all plummeted, I looked around and saw nothing Dang it... then someone appeared, I looked at his face Delphinus! I yelled, while I was getting up, he looked up and started to get up You know, there is something important I have to tell you... he didnt let me finish and just ran away, Wait! I yelled, didnt work, so ran after him, he tried going through the door, but there was people blocking his way, I finally caught up with him Geez, I have small legs, dont run away like... he ran away again, Sigh I ran once more, finally got to catch him and pulled his, sweater/coat/jacket/shirt? Seriously, I was about to tell you we are dreaming, so try not running... again, I was interrupted, and pushed back, too, I fell and he ran away once more, Sigh... I tried running to where he was again, but the place had mud, so tripped Perfect, I wont go easy on you anymore, like I can be outrun that easily anyway he was already turning at the corner of the building, I ran as fast as I could and caught up with him in a purple/white room that had some sort of festival or food going on, he ran faster Sigh, this is difficult... I looked at what was in the place, there was cake, moved some cake in front of Delphinus and spread it around so it was going to be a door, at the same time, pulled a hair from my head and did the other side of the door, he was now running towards me, I stared at him and he stopped Finally, but too late I said, and lifted his left hand with my right arm, then grabbed him by the wrist and did half a turn, then smashed him against a white pole that was there, it broke They dont make them like before, apparently, I said, while making another half turn and smashing him against the floor, there was a *Clack* on it, I sit and look at him, then got up and lifted him on the air, then pushed him with a wind wall, and used more energy to pull oxygen out of the range, didnt get to know if that worked though, he vanished a few seconds after Aw, didnt kill him, oh wait, I wasnt supposed to harm him, or kill him... his fault for making me get pissed then woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job Walms.

----------


## Hukif

Oh so I did it righth? This one confuses me, I was unsure if it was that or "Go to the sun and see if you have a shadow"

----------


## Clyde Machine

Thank God it isn't go *TO* the sun and see your shadow! XD

----------


## Zhaylin

Nice jobs!!

I've been becoming more and more lucid lately.  I still let go of it more often than not, but I think I will attempt these  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

> Thank God it isn't go *TO* the sun and see your shadow! XD



For some reason a lot of people thought that's what it was before I changed the wording  :tongue2:

----------


## Hidden

> For some reason a lot of people thought that's what it was before I changed the wording



Well, that's what it sounded like.  :tongue2: 

Just walking into the sun seems pretty easy...  And yet I haven't done it. >.>

----------


## lucidreamsavy

In the sunlight to see if I have a shadow?

THAT'S doable.

----------


## XeL

> THAT'S doable.



Just like your MO- >_>;

I'll give this a shot.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> Just like your MO- >_>;
> 
> I'll give this a shot.



My Mo-?  WHAT?

----------


## Hidden

> My Mo-?  WHAT?



Lol, do you actually not understand or are you just pretending not to?

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> Lol, do you actually not understand or are you just pretending not to?



I so don't get what others think are obvious  :tongue2: .

Am I just naiive?  

And, THANKS  :tongue2:

----------


## Hidden

> I so don't get what others think are obvious .
> 
> Am I just naiive?  
> 
> And, THANKS



You're welcome!  ::D:   I didn't think anyone could compete with me in the naivety department.  I'll have to work harder.

mo- is a three letter word that both starts and ends with the same letter.  :wink2:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> You're welcome!   I didn't think anyone could compete with me in the naivety department.  I'll have to work harder.
> 
> mo- is a three letter word that both starts and ends with the same letter.



Oh.

I thought it was dirtier then that.

It was just an eye roll worthy dumb joke.

 ::roll::   ::roll::

----------


## Hidden

I've done that too: think that I'm looking for something dirtier and/or deeper than what it actually is, and then when someone explains it I'm like "well that was lame..."

----------


## Maria92

> well that was lame...



*ahem*

THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!!

----------


## XeL

> Oh.
> 
> I thought it was dirtier then that.
> 
> It was just an eye roll worthy dumb joke.



Hey, I put a lot of effort into that joke  :Sad: 

Got lucid last night, there was something about the sunlight but I forgot to check my shadow ;_;

----------


## Hidden

> *ahem*
> 
> THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!!



 ::roll:: 

I also had a lucid last night and happened to go into the sunlight...  Wasn't thinking about the TOTM though.

----------


## I_C_U

I hope that I've done it correctly ...

Bald Sephiroth and ... A Giant Lizzard ??!!

Length : Great
Vividity : Great

I'm at a barber shop and want to have a hair cut. The seats are full so I decided to sit down on a couch and read some magazines. I turned the first page, then suddenly '' One-Winged Angel '' started playing. I got freaked out and jumped from the couch. '' WTF ? '' I got tired of waiting so I went to the barber, and was suprised to death. They were giving Sephy a haircut. I wondered why '' One-Winged Angel '' is being played and found out why, Sephiroth has put on some headphones and the volume was at its max. I instantly became LuCiD. I laughed as he was moving his head back and forward to the beat, and when ever his name was mentioned in the song, he'll say his name in his normal low-pitched voice. I went to him and said to him :  '' You serious ? '' he put his headphones down, he finally cut his hair to absolute nothingness, and replied : '' We'll all return to the life stream. Might as well go back in style. '' I laughed infront of him. '' Never make fun of the lifestream ! '' He sheathed his 9 foot katana. I got terrified, looking at the sword as he rushed towards me. I close my eyes. Instead of slicing me to pieces, he punched me in my stomach. Blood fell from my mouth. '' Hmph '' He said. Then he kicked me far away, crashing the building, and up the sky. I was litteraly laughing. Why would he use his hands when he sheathed his swords, I was thinking. I opened my eyes. I'm at a desert. Sand everywhere. The sun shining and it is hot. I stood up. I remembered DVs ToTM, so I looked down and found my shadow there as it should be. I was on a struggle to return back and decided to walk. I was walking through the desert, the wind blowing the sand on my eyes. I fealt that there was something behind me, so I looked down and found an immense shadow. I turned around. And there he was. A giant lizzard the size of a building. He just stood there, he didn't do anything. A fly went to his eye, but he didn't move a muscle. His tongue suddenly stretched like a frog's and ate that fly. It was digusting. '' Embrace the spirit of eternity. '' He talked as he chewed. '' What does that mean ? '' I said ' mean ' in high-pitched voice, I was frightned. The view was unbelievable. '' YOU SHALL FILL THE VOID !! '' He hit me with his giant tail and I woke up.

----------


## Kordan

Two or three nights ago (don't know exactly because I don't have my Dream Journal with me)  I actually remembered to do the TotM! Woohoo...

It was evening, and I was walking around my campus. The sun was starting to set, and it was warm, grassy and spring-ish. This should have been my first clue since I'm practically living in antarctica right now. It was early in the evening and it seemed slightly late for me to be there. I wondered to myself "why the heck am I here...I don't have any evening classes" but nothing registered. I decided that I must be there to turn in an assignment to one of my professors. So I go into the building of one of my professors from last semester. I start up the staircase, when I notice that the stone tiles in the floor have changed from a flecked sort of brown-grey-gold granite (?) to a blue-turquoise black and violet color. Thinking to myself "that's wierd, I must have never come here during the remodeling"  ::roll::  I just continued on. I had gone up four or five flights of stairs when I realized my professor's office was on the third floor...and that the building only had three floors.   Upon realizing this, I became lucid. I was so excited, as I hadn't had any very good quality lucids for quite a while. I looked around and noticed a girl sitting on the bench accross the...sitting area (for lack of a better term). I was looking around strangely, and she was looking at me funny. I just laughed really hard and started looking for things to do. She continued to look at me strangely, but then started to laugh as well. I noticed the evening sun coming in through one of the windows and remembered the Task of the Month. I went over to the light and tried to inspect my shadow: nothing. I closed my eyes and looked again. This time I had a shadow, but it was't behaving properly. It reminded me of those iTunes commercials with the shadow people dancing to their music.  (from here on has nothing to do with the task) As I looked around, I saw one of the telephones from my home sitting on one of the benches. I picked it up, but it slipped out of my hands and the back fell off, revealig the battery. By this time, the girl was looking at me rather strangely again, so I picked up the telephone and pitched it through the window. The look on her face was priceless. I just laughed again, and started to walk away as she continued to stare at me in jaw-dropping amazement...

----------


## Dylan xD

I done it for the first time =D





> *Fragments!
> *_
> I was standing in a forest area, there was a road to my right with a tank sitting in the middle of it.I started to remember something "My shadow" I shouted.
> I turned and looked at the ground, staring at my shadow it started to become dark, I turned around and started to walk off "I have to remember this dream!" I mumbled._



Hope I done it right :}

----------


## Zhaylin

Congrats everyone!
Doesn't it feel great, Dylan?

A big woohoo for me as well.

Two nights ago, I was dreaming about a very light skinned white guy with corn rows past his shoulders.  He was depressed and I was helping him unbraid his hair.
I told him to wait a moment so I could look for a hair pic (no comb or brush would ever even dream of going through his locks lol).
WHen I came back, his hair was unbraided and perfectly straight.  I thought that was odd.  His hair should have been wavy because of the braids.
Then it hit me:  "I'm dreaming!"
So I rushed outside beneath the sun and looked around for my shadow.  I found it then started flying.
Then I thought:  "I need to do the other task before I wake up."
(Lucid dreaming ALWAYS makes me wake up).
So I concentrated on the pic supplied with the other task and there I was.
Then I wondered who I was going to marry (my hubby never crossed my mind lol).  I thought about the corn row guy, but I couldn't conjure him.  So I just grabbed a random passenger and we were married  ::D: 
A few moments later, I briefly woke, then fell back into dreams.

----------


## Cacophony

*Taken from my dream journal today:






			
				I  was walking through a dark alley, and it was kind of creepy. I walked into my old house and saw the computer sitting on the desk which made me start thinking of DV (I spent the better have of yesterday just geeking out on DV). This made me remember to do a reality check. All I had to do was take one good look at my hands to know they weren't supposed to be acting like that. I sat down on the computer and the word "Cacophony" kept appearing except it was like "cacagogophanagy" and I kept looking away and looking back at it only for it to be "craginagpononomony", etc.... 

So, I was trying to figure out what I wanted to do because it's been a while since I've been that lucid. I started thinking about the monthly challenge... go see if you have a shadow in the sun, or get married in the mist or something like that. I went outside and it was still night. I started thinking about the mist thing, and a bunch of mist started wafting my way. I stood there for a moment and resolved that I don't want to get married, even if it is in a dream. I swatted the mist away. 

So, next I decide I'm gonna check out my shadow in the sunshine. I looked up and the moon was, as I like to call it, a cheshire cat moon. It looked like a giant smile beaming down on me. I jumped really hard and grabbed the thing, dragging it down with me. It really was a smile, I could see its teeth gleaming up at me, now the only thing to illuminate the world. Next, I was kind of baffled as to how to make the sun appear since I had just stolen the moon from the sky. I spotted an orange tree nearby and decided to try transforming an orange into the sun. I simply picked one and threw it as hard as I could into the sky, simply expecting it to work... which it did. I stared at the ground and could see my shadow.... it was moving completely different than I was. It was waving at me and stretching and morphing into other things, and it was really cool.
			
		


*

----------


## ruba

@cacophony

that was awesome :3

----------


## Cacophony

*





 Originally Posted by ruba


@cacophony

that was awesome :3



Thanks! I love dreaming.*

----------


## SupremeUltimateSuperMega

> Introduction:
> This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.
> 
> *Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*
> 
> Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
> Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.
> 
> *Tasks for this month:*
> ...



wow this seems super fun i cant wait to try this out once i get good at lucid dreaming does it take long to get good at it or do you justt need to focus hard

----------


## Zezarict

FINALLY REMEMBERED A TASK YEAH!, BASIC TASK DONE

Read the bolded, purple text, and whats before it if you want

26.02.2010*A Whole New Level Of Lucidity (Finally remebered to do a TOTM and finally flew)* (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I seem to be getting used to my new realism in my dreams because I had 2 DILD's in 2 sleeps. This dream was very long but I can only remember bits.

I was at my house and I went outside my front yard and my friend T was there and my mum yelled out something which just made me say "Is that so?" and do a nose pinch reality check, which surprisingly worked. I was happy of my lucidity, but not letting it get to myself and I made a pact to notice more things and to be more aware of my dream surroundings to have more lucids.I messed around and did things like front flips and jumping onto cars as they went by and slapping a random person and a bunch of other things I could do in real life by wouldn't out of fear or common sense. I ran into my back yard and wanted to see if I could super jump or fly. I tried to jump over my fence but could only jump as high as I could in real life (which IS pretty high) so my foot was caught on the top of the fence so I fell and landed face first into a pile of dead leaves in my neighbor's yard. (it's kind of funny that this happened in a dream  :smiley: ) I tried in the next yard again but this time I tried to imaging jets coming out of my feet, which sent me flying into space. I couldn't breathe at first but quickly changed that. I went super fast, faster than light and I couldn't see earth anymore but I looked and saw another planet that I couldn't identify that morphed while I was looking at it into a planet with deep dark blue water with pink islands, I jetted into it. (literally into it, I crashed and it wasn't my doing when the planet morphed) I can't remember what I did there but I did stay for a bit, and the sky was dark blue, which made sense because of the ocean. I wanted to go back to earth and imagined it as I jetted off. I stopped in space again and saw earth, nearly perfect, so I tried to jet toward Austrailia (I live there, but now that I think of it I should of tried to jet somewhere else) but I had really wonky jets and landed west of Australia on an island, part of a string of islands that don't exist. I landed in the middle of a soccar game and was looking around at everything and *I suddenly remembered the basic task about shadows so I just looked and there were perfect shadows.* I was trying to recall the advanced task after that but couldn't. (I looked it up and it was get married on the maid of the mist, which I didn't like so I didn't commit it to memory) I left the soccor game to a resort like place near it that I seemed to recognise. I was exploring the beautiful scenary and I came across DC versions of my friends and went to talk to them. It was an intelligent conversation, and my friend B seemed to be my girlfriend in the dream and I went along with it. My other friend there  said jokingly, "What, you think that because she happens to be your girlfriend in this dream of yours, you can go along with it?" B then said to me "thanks for the view, this place looks cool, real creative" 
....A BUNCH OF LUCID DREAM CHARACTERS WITHOUT ANY INFLUENCE FROM ME, YEAH. I closed my eyes and thought, well the dreams going to end now and I woke up.

----------


## Hidden

I guess I'll be waiting until next month to try the task. >.>

----------


## Spenner

Hmm, does it have to be a real shadow? Anyhow, here's how it went down:

I spawned in between two tall gray buildings overlooking a beautiful summer day. The sunlight was white and hot, and in front of me flashed the faces of many people. I spawned a tiger, leashed it, and began a stroll down through the city that seemed so vividly familiar to that of one I had rendered in a 3D program not long before. I discarded my tiger through a black portal in the sidewalk, looking up into the light. I jumped, and hovered, slowly sinking back towards the concrete. Below me was a misty black shadow, shaped as a cube with tentacle like protrusions. As I sank closer to the ground is began to resemble a thin oval, much like an artist would do to simplify the shadow beneath a cartoon. The buildings around me turned a beautiful limestone, shimmering in the white gaseous light. I walked along the sidewalk as the white fog became ever denser, until it dimmed to black and I emerged to another dream. 

So yes, I did see a shadow, but my shadow I cannot exactly tell  :tongue2:

----------


## Clyde Machine

Congratulations to everyone who completed the task of the month.  :smiley:  Well, folks, I've got a REALLY last-minute success entry for the basic task! (I need to challenge myself, I think.)

After having two separate dreams that involved attempting or at least thinking about this task, I finally got it when I had two lucids this morning.





> 28.02.201038: 2.28.10; 9:50AM Part 2: Copper. (DILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I dreamed I had just left my house after finding it grotesquely infested with bugs, and I had found myself riding in my mom's van, pulling up to the house as if I were just arriving home. Stepping out of the van, I noticed my dog Copper was barking happily and had run up to the van to greet me when I opened the door. I reached down to pet his head and went lucid when I remembered that we had given Copper away last year in real life. Lucid once more, I stood next to the van to attempt DV's task of the month again. I asked Copper to go behind me and bark at my shadow. I kept saying it over and over, "Go bark at my shadow, go bark at my shadow!", and tried leading him behind me by his collar. I felt like I might lost the dream, but I was determined this time not to be interrupted while lucid like earlier this morning. I didn't stop talking to Copper, and looked at the ground below me looking for traces of sunlight. The sun started shining a little from the opposite side of the van, but not enough to give me a shadow. The sunlight seemed to then get strong and bright and had come from behind me, giving me a very distinct shadow or myself right in front of me. [...]



Since I know you'd all like to know about my past failures at this task, here's where I saw my shadow, but I looked like....a wild monstruous animal!





> 25.02.201035: 2.25.10; 8:30AM Non-lucid Lucid Dream: TotM and Portal Gun. (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I had a very conscious (yet, non-lucid) dream that I was running around in a field when I thought of DV's Task of the Month - to check for my shadow in the sunlight. I looked next to me while I ran, the sun shining brightly everywhere, and saw a wildly-formed shadow next to me. I suddenly appeared in my house and thought of my other lucid goals, thinking of the Portal gun. I tried imagining two portals at walls and tried stepping through the orange one. I don't believe it worked correctly, so I tried to imagine the gun lying on a stack of books, so I could pick it up and try again. The gun didn't appear before I woke up.



While I didn't go into detail in the log, I recall my shadow had many many limbs, bent every direction, making me look like a walking brushpile or something. I recall thinking about myself as looking like Ruby Weapon from Final Fantasy VII.  :Shades wink: 

Well, that's my fail-fail-success story!

----------


## Maria92

End of the month already? I'm gonna miss my orange name..

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> End of the month already? I'm gonna miss my orange name..



You?!  I'm the one who's had it orange since September, except for a few short weeks in between there  :tongue2: .  I MUST have an orange name!  And I won't be able to complete it on time  :tongue2: .  It's all Ninja's fault for not having the task printed right!  Then I would've wanted to do it earlier, and I would've had more time to complete it.

----------


## Hidden

> End of the month already? I'm gonna miss my orange name..



Don't people who have completed the task get to hear the new TotM early so that they can do it ahead of time and keep their title/name color?

----------


## Maria92

Yeah, I know...kinda backwards, in my opinion.  :tongue2:  People who haven't completed the TOTM should get it early. That way, there's a bit more of a challenge for those who can already do it.  :wink2:

----------

